# Raiola attacca il Milan:"Avevano promesso la fascia a Donnarumma".



## admin (25 Agosto 2017)

*Raiola attacca il Milan:"Avevano promesso la fascia a Donnarumma".*

Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Ci si mette anche quest'altro a rovinare la giornata..


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (25 Agosto 2017)

Tu devi capire solo questo:


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".


per me per questo motivo e anche per le dichirazioni che ha fatto che lui aveva mega offerte pero ha scelto il Milan come se fosse un sacrificio Donnaruma sarebbe da vendere ora al Psg ma proprio ora...


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2017)

non condivido i modi e i tempi, però tutti i torti non ha... quando intende che vogliamo capire, include Donnarumma che quindi non è contento? Sta facendo di tutto per farlo mettere contro l'ambiente e andare via. Più in generale è guerra al Milan. Mai vista una cosa del genere, un procuratore che si mette contro uno dei club comunque più importanti. Il problema in generale va risolto quanto prima,


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Agosto 2017)

Questo è un ebete.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2017)

Ecco perché Niang non sloggia


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Agosto 2017)

Raiola non vuole capire nulla, vuole solo fare la guerra al Milan, cmq vada come vada il Milan resta il Milan è lui un pizzaiolo di m***a.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2017)

@The Rippet alla prossima parola censurata ban di 3 mesi.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma sta zitto, dopo tutto quello che è successo la fascia non se la merita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2017)

Grande mossa quella di allearsi la famiglia (ingaggio di Antonio); spero dia i suoi frutti anche in futuro, alla luce di quella brutta clausola presente nel contratto.


----------



## JohnDoe (26 Agosto 2017)

la verita e che Raiola ha vinto ... Donnaruma ha un contratto da 7 mil al anno (il fratello forse si merita 50 euro al mese) e poi i 75 mil la claosola sono niente nel mercato di oggi...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma questo, possibile che una delle volte che passa a Milano non si riesce a passare la voce e aspettarlo in un angolo e riempirlo di legnate?


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> la verita e che Raiola ha vinto ... Donnaruma ha un contratto da 7 mil al anno (il fratello forse si merita 50 euro al mese) e poi i 75 mil la claosola sono niente nel mercato di oggi...



Raiola non ha vinto proprio niente, già solo per il fatto che ha perso la supercommissione che gli avrebbe elargito qualsiasi altro club si fosse accaparrato Gigio già quest'estate. Ora, può contare al massimo sui soldi che gli dà il suo assistito. Ma dubito altamente che la famiglia gli permetta di prendere più di un tot di percentuale dei 7 milioni.
E comunque raviolone ha fatto una figura da cioccolataio in mondovisione. Ha proprio vinto. Tsk.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin é possibile aprire un post apposta dove postare solo insulti e parole vietate, ho una tale rabbia a continuare ad assistere a tutti questi continui attacchi alla societá da stampa , procuratori, presidenti..... che sento il bisogno di uno sfogatoio......


----------



## ultràinside (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Non ricordo bene chi (forse Suma) disse un paio di mesi fa: " attenzione tifosi milanisti, saremo attaccati su più fronti..." 

Questa dichiarazione ribadisce che Gigio ha scelto di restare, la fascia? 
Vero non vero, chi sta sollevando la questione, lui o Gigio ?
Mah, capitano del Milan a 19 anni, sarà ...


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Agosto 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma questo, possibile che una delle volte che passa a Milano non si riesce a passare la voce e aspettarlo in un angolo e riempirlo di legnate?



+1


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (26 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Grande mossa quella di allearsi la famiglia (ingaggio di Antonio); spero dia i suoi frutti anche in futuro, alla luce di quella brutta clausola presente nel contratto.



Ma siamo sicuri che la clausola sia davvero presente? Sbaglio o nessuno dei diretti interessati ha mai confermato la cosa?

Raiola non si è neanche presentato al rinnovo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Agosto 2017)

Sparati.


----------



## sballotello (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



anche lo spartak ci aveva promesso tanti soldi..cosi e' la vita maiale.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (26 Agosto 2017)

Gli rode e si vede.


----------



## Sotiris (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



1) Donnarumma deve smarcarsi definitivamente da questo soggetto;
2) Ac Milan deve tutelarsi, legalmente e pubblicamente, perché è più grave del "se" della D'Amico.

Adesso basta.


----------



## Lorenzo (26 Agosto 2017)

L'avrebbe avuta la fascia, caro panzone, se tu il 15 di Giugno non fossi andato a Casa Milan a fare tutto di testa tua.

Ha pure il coraggio di chiedere delle risposte.


----------



## neoxes (26 Agosto 2017)

Una margherita, grazie.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> L'avrebbe avuta la fascia, caro panzone, se tu il 15 di Giugno non fossi andato a Casa Milan a fare tutto di testa tua.
> 
> Ha pure il coraggio di chiedere delle risposte.



This.


----------



## Miracle1980 (26 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> L'avrebbe avuta la fascia, caro panzone, se tu il 15 di Giugno non fossi andato a Casa Milan a fare tutto di testa tua.
> 
> Ha pure il coraggio di chiedere delle risposte.



Bravissimo. Adesso la fascia va conquistata sul campo. Il suo turno, tra 4 anni arriverà.


----------



## Gito (26 Agosto 2017)

Niente fascia perchè se le pizze invece di ordinartele te le tirava in faccia quando non hai voluto farlo rinnovare a quest'ora la fascia non gliela toglieva piu nessuno... Adesso se la deve conquistare sul campo ma dubito resterà abbastanza da prendersela visto che ha un uomo infido come te come procuratore che sicuramente gli farà cambiare squadra più di una volta solo per prendersi le mazzette dalle squadre in cui lo porta...


----------



## JohnDoe (26 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Raiola non ha vinto proprio niente, già solo per il fatto che ha perso la supercommissione che gli avrebbe elargito qualsiasi altro club si fosse accaparrato Gigio già quest'estate. Ora, può contare al massimo sui soldi che gli dà il suo assistito. Ma dubito altamente che la famiglia gli permetta di prendere più di un tot di percentuale dei 7 milioni.
> E comunque raviolone ha fatto una figura da cioccolataio in mondovisione. Ha proprio vinto. Tsk.


stai tranquillo la sua supercomissione se la prende l`anno prossimo lo stesso


----------



## panteganus (26 Agosto 2017)

a schiaffi ti prenderei altro che fascia al mercenario


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> stai tranquillo la sua supercomissione se la prende l`anno prossimo lo stesso



Donnarumma non ha il coraggio di far scoppiare una nuova tiritera con il Milan già il prossimo anno. Per me, è blindato almeno per i prossimi 2/3 anni.


----------



## Boomer (26 Agosto 2017)

Se qualcuno vuole pagare 75 Ml per un portiere ben venga.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non ha il coraggio di far scoppiare una nuova tiritera con il Milan già il prossimo anno. Per me, è blindato almeno per i prossimi 2/3 anni.



Se c'è una clausola non ci rimette più piede, gli basta comunicare per fax la volontà di rescindere, nessuna sceneggiata o tiramolla, il problema quest'anno era il dover rimanere per dodici mesi in un ambiente ostile. 

Questo parlando in via ipotetica, se il Milan ingrana non lo vedo lasciare, rimane un tifoso e per il momento lo stipendio è più che adeguato, se arrivano anche i risultati non dovrebbe avere motivo di andarsene


----------



## GenioSavicevic (26 Agosto 2017)

Semplicemte uno che vuole la clausola di rescissione nel contratto non può avere nessuna fascia caro il mio maiale da ingrasso


----------



## Crox93 (26 Agosto 2017)

Stai zitto e occhio al colesterolo


----------



## addox (26 Agosto 2017)

Le cose non sono andate come voleva il mino ed è guerra aperta. La vicenda si concluderà solo con una presa di posizione forte da parte di Donnarumma. Il panzone non può far passare il messaggio che è possibile evitare i suoi metodi. Non mi sorprendo che vada d'accordo con i ladri, stessa morale.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. *Ci* avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



*Ci* avevano promesso? 

Immaginatevi Raiola per scherzo con la fascia del Milan al braccio.


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Vado controcorrente.

A me sembrano parole di un perdente che frustrato dalla sconfitta cerca vendetta. Peccato che sembri ridicolo. 

Rimango dell'idea che tutto questo vantaggio economico ad aver trattenuto Donnarumma non ci sia stato. Soprattutto se dobbiamo avere un franco tiratore che non si fa scappare l'occasione di sparare zizzania nell'ambiente o mettere il bastone tra le ruote.


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2017)

State tutti attacante Raiola (va bene che lui li insulti li merita a prescindere) ma il mio dubbio è sul portiere.
Chi ha deciso di parlare di tutto questo? Raiola dì sua propria volontà o Donnarumma? 
Chi l'ha presa male? Raiola o Donnarumma?


----------



## Igniorante (26 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Grande mossa quella di allearsi la famiglia (ingaggio di Antonio); spero dia i suoi frutti anche in futuro, alla luce di quella brutta clausola presente nel contratto.



Esatto. Quasi tutti l'hanno vista come una mazzetta... Per carità non nego che lo sia, ma nasconde dietro un piano ben studiato...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, *rispettiamo la sua decisione*. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Ma non si rende conto di quanto e ridicola questa frase?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Agosto 2017)

Ma quale fascia, pure Montella ha detto che ad un portiere non l'avrebbe data
Comunque la mia impressione è che Donnarumma quest'anno sia rimasto solo per evitare che continuassero le polemiche di giugno, l'anno prossimo uno che paga la clausola spunterà praticamente subito


----------



## Gatto (26 Agosto 2017)

addox ha scritto:


> Le cose non sono andate come voleva il mino ed è guerra aperta. La vicenda si concluderà solo con una presa di posizione forte da parte di Donnarumma. Il panzone non può far passare il messaggio che è possibile evitare i suoi metodi. Non mi sorprendo che vada d'accordo con i ladri, stessa morale.



Chapeau.. Hai detto tutto tu!! Questo soggetto dobbiamo metterlo alla porta il prima possibile perche' rappresenta una spina nel fianco.


----------



## malos (26 Agosto 2017)

Ripeto sarò contento solo quando non avremo più niente a che fare con questo, tutti compreso il portiere che per prendere 6+1 a 18 anni dovrebbe parare anche l'aria e fare progressi coi piedi.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (26 Agosto 2017)

Quest uomo non sa cosa sia la dignità del silenzio...


----------



## danjr (26 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me la società non dovrebbe nemmeno più rispondere ma ignorarlo


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Vuole mettere zizzania.
A parte il fatto che dare la fascia ad un ragazzino che sta in porta non mi sembra un ideona, poi per tutto il caos che è successo ed il Milan che si è dovuto mettere a 90 per rinnovare ad un ragazzo che così sveglio non mi sembra (per lui del rinnovo se ne poteva parlare a ottobre, novembre), altro che fascia di capitano.

La fascia poi non si deve fare per contratto, bisogna avere il carisma e poi meritarselo sul campo.

Raiola vuole vendicarsi con il Milan, è evidente.
È un cancro nel calcio.


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Ti odio


----------



## z-Traxx (26 Agosto 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> non condivido i modi e i tempi, però tutti i torti non ha... quando intende che vogliamo capire, include Donnarumma che quindi non è contento? Sta facendo di tutto per farlo mettere contro l'ambiente e andare via. Più in generale è guerra al Milan. Mai vista una cosa del genere, un procuratore che si mette contro uno dei club comunque più importanti. Il problema in generale va risolto quanto prima,



Quando in società ti avvicini al suo acerrimo nemico Mendes (che poi era quello che con Fosun voleva comprare il Milan), è anche capibile il suo rodimento di culetto e ora un pò di bastoni fra le ruote cerca di metterli


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Agosto 2017)

Quanto è ridicolo sto uomo. Pagliaccio come pochi.


----------



## King of the North (26 Agosto 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Non ricordo bene chi (forse Suma) disse un paio di mesi fa: " attenzione tifosi milanisti, saremo attaccati su più fronti..."
> 
> Questa dichiarazione ribadisce che Gigio ha scelto di restare, la fascia?
> Vero non vero, chi sta sollevando la questione, lui o Gigio ?
> Mah, capitano del Milan a 19 anni, sarà ...



A tal proposito ricordo molto bene le dichiarazioni di Montella di alcuni mesi fa a proposito di consegnare la fascia a Gigio........diceva che sia le rl'eta che per il ruolo non sarebbe stato capitano. Poi Raiola può dire quello che gli pare.


----------



## Black (26 Agosto 2017)

caro Raiola se Gigio resta qua avrà sicuramente tempo di indossare la fascia. E' un pò giovane ora, no? Poi se uno ci tiene alla fascia vuol dire che tiene pure alla maglia e non se ne va per una sciocchezza del genere


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Non c'è nulla da capire : donnarumma sarebbe stato capitano di quel gruppo e di quei giocatori.
Ora ne è arrivato uno che ha più carattere, più palle , più carisma e che ha vinto di più.
Pretendere la fascia soffiandola a bonucci non sta nè in cielo nè in terra. 
Vergognoso donnarumma che permette al suo procuratore di uscirsene con queste sparate che destabilizzano l'ambiente e lo spogliatoio.
Il bambinone mette ancora in bocca al suino i suoi pensieri contorti ? Prossimamente il cognato dirà la sua su twitter?
Le dica nello spogliatoio certe cosa, faccia a faccia. Come si fa tra uomini.
E i suoni stiano alla larga.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Se il 15 giugno aveste rinnovato senza pretendere clausole e mazzette per il fratello, forse col tempo sarebbe arrivata. Adesso siamo con un reparto portieri che a parte il titolare fa paura e con la possibilità che arrivi qualcuno con 75 mln e se lo porti. Ma quale capitano, prenditi Niang e sparite per sempre


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi il problema non è raiola, il problema è donnarumma.
Non ci metto assolutamente la mano sul fuoco che rimanga da noi ma ho pure grossi dubbi che possa diventare un uomo vero.
Ho una grossa paura che divenga un uomo di sterco.
Dopo l'estate rovente che ci ha fatto passare continua ancora con questi attacchi che destabilizzano la squadra?
E facesse mai una dichiarazione per smentire certe uscite o far calmare le acque.
Macchè.....
Un silenzio mostruoso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2017)

Veramente credeva che con l'arrivo di Bonucci giocatore dall'enorme carisma ed esperienza la fascia sarebbe andata ad un ragazzo di 18 anni , che fa il portiere e quindi ha più difficoltà ad avvicinarsi all'arbitro per parlare, dopo tutta la manfrina fatta in estate?

Forse questi pensano che le azioni non portino conseguenze.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Agosto 2017)

Ottimo ragazzi, è completamente impazzito. Mirabelli ha fatto un capolavoro


----------



## Scii95 (26 Agosto 2017)

Attaccati al ... dove puoi immaginare. Dopo tutto quello che è successo continua ancora a parlare? La fascia a Gigio poi? Meno barzellette per favore panzone.


----------



## Wildbone (26 Agosto 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se c'è una clausola non ci rimette più piede, gli basta comunicare per fax la volontà di rescindere, nessuna sceneggiata o tiramolla, il problema quest'anno era il dover rimanere per dodici mesi in un ambiente ostile.
> 
> Questo parlando in via ipotetica, se il Milan ingrana non lo vedo lasciare, rimane un tifoso e per il momento lo stipendio è più che adeguato, se arrivano anche i risultati non dovrebbe avere motivo di andarsene



Clausola o non clausola (che comunque prevede l'assenso del giocatore, dopo che è stata pagata), Donnarumma verrebbe investito da un tornado di malcotento anche triplo rispetto a quello di quest'estate, se dovesse scegliere di andarsene già il prossimo anno. S.Siro, i tifosi e lo stesso Milan gli hanno dato tantissima fiducia. Lui stesso non si aspettava la calorosa accoglienza dello stadio. Sa che prima del contratto, ha firmato una sorta di patto di sangue con il tifo rossonero. Poi, oh, se se ne vuole andare, si accomodi. Mentre subirà l'accanimento di tutto il mondo sportivo, Fassone e Mirabelli avranno 75 milioni da gestire per il calciomercato


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Il giorno della tua dipartita sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## AllanX (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Dollarumma che ha dimostrato di avere la testa di un bimbo di 6 anni? Capitano di cosa??? Pensi solo a parare e a non farsi distrarre dalle provocazioni del suo agente altrimenti i soldi della clausola chi ce li paga? 
OT:ma Raiola prima di scegliere se prendere o meno la procura di un calciatore gli fa fare un test del QI??? Vista gente come il 99, Niang e Balotelli mi pare evidente che, per ovvie ragioni, se ne stia alla larga da chiunque dimostri di avere un minimo di buonsenso


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Stavi già pensando a come spendere la stecca, eh?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Agosto 2017)

Montella in conferenza ha appena detto che non gli era stato promesso nulla, semmai che sarebbe potuto diventarlo col tempo, ha anche detto che si da troppa retta a cosa dice il pizzaiolo


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Ma vattene, grosso verro da talk show.


----------



## Gatto (26 Agosto 2017)

Con questo ci vogliono le maniere forti. Spero sinceramente che la societa' epuri con il tempo tutti i suoi assistiti e cerchi ( questa e' una pia illusione al momento) con le altre big delle intese per creare un " cordone sanitario" attorno a questo losco figuro. E' palese dall' anno scorso la sua intenzione di destabilizzare l' ambiente e la nuova societa' e solo un cieco non se ne accorgerebbe.


----------



## sacchino (26 Agosto 2017)

Questo è un pirla che non sa quello che dice, basti pensare che si permette di dare consigli a Messi.
Infatti sono sempre più convinto che Raiola non esiste ma è solo l'alter ego di Galliani, Marotta, Paratici et simila.....


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2017)

La verità è che Raiola ha il dente avvelenato con il Milan, il suo rapporto con Mirabelli è ancora di odio, non gli è andato giù di non esser riuscito a portar via Donnarumma da Milano.

Le sue ultime dichiarazioni dimostrano questo. 

Io mi auguro per Gigio che nel prossimo futuro, quando magari sarà più uomo e maturo, lasci Mino....


----------



## PheelMD (26 Agosto 2017)

Asino


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2017)

Non la merita la fascia. Per averla ci deve essere almeno un pò di attaccamento alla maglia, cosa non dimostrata quest'estate.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non la merita la fascia. Per averla ci deve essere almeno un pò di attaccamento alla maglia, cosa non dimostrata quest'estate.


il grande attaccamento alla maglia rossonera di Montolivo e Bonucci...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il grande attaccamento alla maglia rossonera di Montolivo e Bonucci...


Dopo quello che è successo in estate, sarebbe stato offensivo verso i nostri colori dargli la fascia. Poi se in futuro si comporterà in altro modo (sempre se rimane), chissà...

P.S: Su Montolivo io sono stato tra i primi a vergognarmi che indossasse la fascia che in passato avevano Maldini e Baresi. In ogni caso, io l'avrei data a Bonaventura.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Agosto 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo quello che è successo in estate, sarebbe stato offensivo verso i nostri colori dargli la fascia. Poi se in futuro si comporterà in altro modo (sempre se rimane), chissà...
> 
> P.S: Su Montolivo io sono stato tra i primi a vergognarmi che indossasse la fascia che in passato avevano Maldini e Baresi. In ogni caso, io l'avrei data a Bonaventura.



Dandola a Leo i giocatori dell'anno scorso son stati messi tutti sulla stessa riga: senza malumori su chi meritasse la fascia, Dollarumma compreso, che tra l'altro essendo portiere è out.
Ci vorrebbe una smentita. Ma lui e famiglia devono milioni e milioni a Raiola...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Agosto 2017)

Cmq io già dall'anno scorso sottolineavo che Gigio avendo Raiola era in conflitto con il club; alcuni avevano ribattuto che tutti i giocatori hanno un procuratore che gli cura gli interessi, il tempo mi sta dando ragione purtroppo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola ancora all'attacco del Milan. Ecco le parole del procuratore:"Sono contento che Donnarumma sia rimasto al Milan, rispettiamo la sua decisione. Ci avevano promesso la fascia da capitano, nulla contro Bonucci, però vogliamo capire".



Ma meno male che non gli hanno dato la fascia da capitano sarebbe stato ridicolo a dir poco peggio che quella data a Montolivo Zapata e co


----------

